# Guide Spacing?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I just bought a Rainshadow 1088 blank with components this week. I got 6 fuji K series guides I want to get wrapped on plus a tip top. Anyone have any suggestions on the spacing of these guides?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Google anglers resource they have a good tutorial on guide setup


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Im new to rod building myself. I run into this vid the other day. check it out.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

6 guides will work on that rod, but you might want to think about adding a 7th guide to help with balancing the load on that fragile blank. 
They're very nice, don't get me wrong. But I know of several that broke I think most could have been avoided with more guides or at least stacked closer to the tip. 
Please feel free to shoot me a message if you'd like some unsolicited advice about building that rod. I won't say I'm an expert, but I have spent a lot of time with that exact setup you're about to build. 
Are you using double footed K frames the whole way?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I tape the line to the lip of the spool and set the guides where there will be the least friction on the line when it passes though it.....If you position your first guide too far away from the spool the line will slap the rod when you cast which is not good.....


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I never wrapped a Rainshadow, but St. Croix provided me the guide spacing on a spec sheet. I'd put in an email to tech support with the blank number.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

guide spacing advices, all i can say is [email protected]!!!! LOL


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

rysher said:


> guide spacing advices, all i can say is [email protected]!!!! LOL


Please elaborate. 
If you have some advice, please share.


----------



## Monk (Feb 16, 2014)

Static bend is the only way to get a true feel for placement anything else is just a guess.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Monk said:


> Static bend is the only way to get a true feel for placement anything else is just a guess.


Yep, you can get a good idea from a chart but a static deflection test should determine final guide placement.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, for those who have no idea what you are talking about please elaborate on the static deflection.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Static deflection=tape the guides on the rod and give it a bend, the line should run smoothly through the guides without any extreme angles. Add or move guides to achieve a smooth flow.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks tiderider, I haven't started trying to build rods yet but I was just curious


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

tiderider said:


> Static deflection=tape the guides on the rod and give it a bend, the line should run smoothly through the guides without any extreme angles. Add or move guides to achieve a smooth flow.


What he said. It really lets you fine tune the guide placement to the blank. Even the same model blank from the same manufacturer will show slight diferences in the way that they bend. I do a test on every rod I build. It is easy to do and well worth the time.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

tiderider said:


> Static deflection=tape the guides on the rod and give it a bend, the line should run smoothly through the guides without any extreme angles. Add or move guides to achieve a smooth flow.


Tiderider
that rod I got from you(stripped cui blank) I finally fished it my last fall trip and man what a sweet rod, can sling a baby ly great and catch kings, I used it mostly for the bigger spanish with the baby ly's paired up with a 306 and won the pier spanish division tourney with it ....thanks for a beautiful rod....I got a lot of compliments on it too.:yes::thumbsup: you do beautiful work on your rods....sorry for the derail ....he knows what he is doing


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

nb&twil said:


> 6 guides will work on that rod, but you might want to think about adding a 7th guide to help with balancing the load on that fragile blank.
> They're very nice, don't get me wrong. But I know of several that broke I think most could have been avoided with more guides or at least stacked closer to the tip.
> Please feel free to shoot me a message if you'd like some unsolicited advice about building that rod. I won't say I'm an expert, but I have spent a lot of time with that exact setup you're about to build.
> Are you using double footed K frames the whole way?


I am using the double footed K frames for all of the guides


----------

